# Net Protector - Is this is a good Anti Virus ?



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is this is the software you are talking about?
> 
> Net Protector 2011 - Anti Virus, Anti Spyware, Internet Security, Virus Clean, India, Pune
> 
> ...



Well actually i bought the anti virus from md comp so i will probably install it. There shouldnt be anything fishy. idk.  i got a cd so den der shouldnt be problems rite.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Having the CD doesn't really guarantee absence of problems. I don't have any idea about the software. Let someone else answer this.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

someone answer fast!!


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

*@ Cool Comps:* But what really influence you to buy Net Protector? No offence, but there are Norton, Kaspersky, QuickHeal etc. easily available.



tkin said:


> Why not use avast? Its the vest antivirus out there. And its free.



Yeah among free alternatives avast is really one of the best, if not the best. Also consider, Avira Antivir, Microsoft Security Essentials & Panda Cloud Antivirus. Although in my case I have quite a few problems with Panda.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

ok but i already paid 450 for net protector. I was looking for bitdefender but pradeepji said net protector is good. So now say is net protector a good anti virus?

i was looking for bitdefender but pradeepji said net protector is good and so i bought it 

man seems as though problems and confusions just dont want to leave me...


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> ok but i already paid 450 for net protector. I was looking for bitdefender but pradeepji said net protector is good. So now say is net protector a good anti virus?
> 
> i was looking for bitdefender but pradeepji said net protector is good and so i bought it
> 
> man seems as though problems and confusions just dont want to leave me...


Indian company? Probably not good, I for one know quickheal is crap.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> ok but i already paid 450 for net protector. I was looking for bitdefender but pradeepji said net protector is good. So now say is net protector a good anti virus?
> 
> i was looking for bitdefender but pradeepji said net protector is good and so i bought it
> 
> man seems as though problems and confusions just dont want to leave me...



It happens sometimes. If you want a free Kaspersky Security Suite check these two links:-

1. Download and Activate Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 11 | Raymond.CC Blog

2. Permanently Change Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 11 from German to English Without License Error Problem | Raymond.CC Blog

This is a special computerbuild edition which you have to activate every 90 days with a fresh license key which you can generate freely in this link:-
COMPUTER BILD: Login

You can't get your money back, but this is a very good AV, actually one of the best.


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

@coolcomp If you have purchase that antivirus you should first use it and then decide it good or bad.Dealer always try sell profit margin product.Now the best internet security as per my view is Norton Interner Security 2011.Kaspersky is totally crap antivirus for now.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Tenida said:


> @coolcomp If you have purchase that antivirus you should first use it and then decide it good or bad.Dealer always try sell profit margin product.Now the best internet security as per my view is Norton Interner Security 2011.Kaspersky is totally crap antivirus for now.




I have the exact opposite experience.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

kaspersky internet security 2011 has been good to me too.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

On my p4 system it works quite fast  since when I installed Kaspersky Internet Security 2011.
Had used Norton on my  p4.PC used to hang a lot with it but still norton offers  great features too.


----------



## Death_Knight (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Using Kaspersky Internet Security for the last 3 or 4 yrs. Never had any problem. The per head cost of the 3 user pack is very affordable


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

I am using kis IS for about 4yrs without any problem but now faced a serious problem, kis  virus database was deleted by some kind of virus.I tried to update it, it shows unable to download.I tried every steps like uninstalling and reinstall but no sucess.Then switch over Norton IS 2011 and believe me detected 18 virus.From then my system is absulately ok.



sunny10 said:


> On my p4 system it works quite fast  since when I installed Kaspersky Internet Security 2011.
> Had used Norton on my  p4.PC used to hang a lot with it but still norton offers  great features too.



Forget about those days of pc hanging.NIS IS 2011 is most fast and best internet security out there.First use the trial version and then decide about that.you check the riviews


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

ok but i will install my antivirus(net protector) and check. At the worst it wont be good. It wont harm my computer or anything. So if it is not good, then ill uninstall and install a free antivirus or something. OK?


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

It will harm your computer if it is one of those rogue antvirus.


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Virus will not harm your hardware parts  and please don't panic.Ask Md computers to exchange it with kaspersky Internet security 2011


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

then i will have to format and install again? thats it right?
hasnt any1 used net protector??

will it destroy my data or sumthing?


----------



## Tenida (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> then i will have to format and install again? thats it right?
> hasnt any1 used net protector??
> 
> will it destroy my data or sumthing?



If you have any valid reason about that antivirus is bad then change it with KIS IS 2011.If you  not used the KEY of your netprotecter antivirus then tell MD  to change it asap.

If antivirus doest not able to detect the virus, then it can create risk to ur system.yes data can be deleted, even entire hard-disk can be formatted by virus without user desire.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

btw i havent used the key but i have opened the box so i dont think it will be changed. btw what if i dont have any virus? then how will i know if antivirus is good or not.

man daimit. i should have just bought bit defender from some other shop.


----------



## Tenida (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> btw i havent used the key but i have opened the box so i dont think it will be changed. btw what if i dont have any virus? then how will i know if antivirus is good or not.
> 
> man daimit. i should have just bought bit defender from some other shop.



First talk to MD about this.If not success, install it then see how its performing


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

and skud pointed to a website which said it has malware
and md doesnt have any other anti virus.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Buddy give it a try. Do an online scan. If anything's wrong install MSE or Avast. After that you can think about purchasing Norton or Bitdefender or whatever suites you.


----------



## Tenida (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> and skud pointed to a website which said it has malware
> and md doesnt have any other anti virus.



Tell me the price of that antivirus?


----------



## Mario (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Arey baba, ki eto anti virus niye jhamela!! 

Coolcomps just use any of these -->

ESS v4/McAfee Total Protection/KIS/Norton/AVG/Avast/Panda..

Just remember one thing --> There is no AV in the world which will detect *ALL* viruses/worms/rootkits yada..yada..yada..bla.bla.bla..

Just use any one from the above list...note that all of them are not free..so what..just use the trial...get another trial key..register again with some other email id to get trial key and keep working....or get something free like AVG...

Just relax..you take too much tension yaar!! 

and one more point...since u can see in this forum that nobody has heard of net protector, so u can make out that its not very popular...so why risk ur os and applications??

just go with popular ones....forget Net protector...!!

Just my opinion!!


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Mario said:


> Arey baba, ki eto anti virus niye jhamela!!
> 
> Coolcomps just use any of these -->
> 
> ESS v4/McAfee Total Protection/KIS/Norton/AVG/Avast/Panda..




Can't support you on McAfee. Our office use this and its an absolute junk. I have installed Avast in my PC and never faced any problem for the last 3 years.




Mario said:


> Just remember one thing --> There is no AV in the world which will detect *ALL* viruses/worms/rootkits yada..yada..yada..bla.bla.bla..
> 
> 
> Just relax..you take too much tension yaar!!




Wholeheartedly support you on these two.


----------



## Mario (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Skud said:


> Can't support you on McAfee. Our office use this and its an absolute junk. I have installed Avast in my PC and never faced any problem for the last 3 years.



Thats what na boss...everybody's experience differs...I think I have friends who will recommend all of the ones I mentioned as well as some friends who will dislike ALL of them and suggest something else instead...

I myself have recommended AVG and KIS in the past but now recommend ESS.

As for my own computer --> No AV...not because I am too confident but because I cant find any for my OS....!!


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Actually as I have to look after our IT dept also, this McAfee thing is driving me nuts for the past 3 years. Of course, users are reckless in using pen drives and all. But still its failure rate is highest among all the AVs I have used so far. But no offence meant, somebody may really find it good. A decade back they were sitting pretty at the very top.

BTW, what OS are you using, Linux, MacOS or Win98?


----------



## Mario (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Skud said:


> Which version of Linux are you using?



Who said anything about Linux....

I am using Windows Server 2008 R2 Datacenter SP1 X64....

I know MS FileFront works on it, but I am unable to obtain it..(I am not too keen on it either)...

I know AVG works in this OS...not too keen on this too..

I tried ESS 64 bit...installer said OS platform is not supported...

that left me heartbroken 

Too bad, Eset does not make AV for Server OS

By the way, I do not use Linux..but I do use Solaris..



Skud said:


> Actually as I have to look after our IT dept also, this McAfee thing is driving me nuts for the past 3 years. Of course, users are reckless in using pen drives and all. But still its failure rate is highest among all the AVs I have used so far. But no offence meant, somebody may really find it good. A decade back they were sitting pretty at the very top.



Oh u r the IT guy in ur office...that means u r GOD in that office   ..!! at least from the Rights/Privileges point of view...!!

In our office also, McAfee is used...every day at around 730 it does some automated scan and all the systems start crawling!! Total pita yaar!! Even some of our clients use McAfee...I think in the Business community, McAfee has a large share..

About pen drives, u dont disable user's usb ports??


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Sorry, already edited the post. The server OS didn't come to my mind. I had my share of trouble also running antivirus installer. Even the free version of Teamviewer refused to get installed in a Server OS.



Mario said:


> Oh u r the IT guy in ur office...that means u r GOD in that office   ..!! at least from the Rights/Privileges point of view...!!
> 
> In our office also, McAfee is used...every day at around 730 it does some automated scan and all the systems start crawling!! Total pita yaar!! Even some of our clients use McAfee...I think in the Business community, McAfee has a large share..
> 
> About pen drives, u dont disable user's usb ports??




Not really. This is a GoI institution looking after rural development. IT is secondary. Actually it is one of the three departments I am looking after. 

And from that you can guess about disabling usb ports - employees union and all. Everyone is trying to avoid confrontation. To make matter worse, this is Patna


----------



## Mario (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Thats what!! AV for server OS can be a real pita..currently I am just happy to use ZA...!!and when I suspect any file, I get it checked here!

Anyway, talk to u again 2mrw...off to bed now!! Bye and TC


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Bye and Good Night.


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



tkin said:


> Why not use avast? Its the vest antivirus out there. And its free.



May be cos it gives many false threats ?.....


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

Has anyone used net protector anti virus?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

*Net protector anti virus reliable?*

Ok so i was looking for bitdefender and on the suggestion of pradeepji of md computers(kolkata) bought net protector antivirus. Now i am having second doubts about the reliability of this product. after a forum member (skud ) pointed to this website

netprotector.co.in | WOT Reputation Scorecard | WOT (Web of Trust)

Has anyone used net protector antivirus 2011 ?
This is the one i have..(*www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*ak...active&biw=1920&bih=950&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1)

Please answer fast.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Net protector anti virus reliable?*

Why are you creating multiple threads for same reason??

Merging it.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

I used for a short time( a weeK) and I didnt like it much.

#Fail

Avira Free is better(a lot better)


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Ditch it. You would be better off with a freeware.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Tenida said:


> Tell me the price of that antivirus?



Around rs 450

ok so should i use avast free or microsoft security essentials. And avast is good right?


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2011)

the name should be the clue to its intentions : *Net Protector VIRUS*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Cool Comps said:
			
		

> And avast is good right?


 Its good.
But latest MS Security Essentials's isnt bad either.


Try this combination-

Avira/ Avast free+ Comodo Firewall (free) + Malwarebytes Antimalware



That setup is gonna keep most virus's away



			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> the name should be the clue to its intentions : Net Protector VIRUS


  

I went to a HCL showroom and I asked for a antivirus. They promptly replied Netprotector.

I said its crap. They said its just about the best and perfect AV. and last year it won "Antivirus of the year"

I came out of the shop frowning at the guy and was laughing inside


----------



## noob (May 25, 2011)

those indian AV are pure crap, get free MSE or Avast , best thing ever

my current combo is MSE + SpyBot


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> the name should be the clue to its intentions : *Net Protector VIRUS*



 




thetechfreak said:


> Its good.
> But latest MS Security Essentials's isnt bad either.
> 
> 
> ...




Another good, free option for firewall is Outpost.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

ok but is it ok if i only put avast free?


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> the name should be the clue to its intentions : *Net Protector VIRUS*





			
				Cool Comps said:
			
		

> ok but is it ok if i only put avast free?


Yeah its Okay. But a good firewall won't hurt much. You can use Avast/Avira with windows firewall also.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

As far as antivirus goes avast is pretty complete. Install it.


----------



## Mario (May 25, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> ok but is it ok if i only put avast free?



Generally, its a good idea to have a firewall...if u dont want any 3rd party one, u can actually use the built in Windows firewall...its good but not as good as ZA or some others...one advantage is its lighter than the 3rd party ones...(which I suspect is one of ur worries)...

Again, Malwarebytes is very light...it wont slow ur system at all..

So another good idea would be to have that antispamware installed as well.

At the end of the day, if u wanna go with just AV, that is okay too!! U need to relax dude...Why so serious!!  Cheers!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Spybot Search & Destroy gives good protection as well.
Its a good idea to immunise the browsers.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

ok so avast is the way i am going. BTW whats up with the guy claiming avast gives false threats.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Cool Comps said:
			
		

> ok so avast is the way i am going. BTW whats up with the guy claiming avast gives false threats.


Its not just problem for avast its a common problem with most antivirus. In fact Avast does not give falso alarms as much as other do. Well for me Avira is best because it doesn't give any false alarm at all.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Its not just problem for avast its a common problem with most antivirus. In fact Avast does not give falso alarms as much as other do. Well for me Avira is best because it doesn't give any false alarm at all.



In 2 years I am yet to receive a single false alarm from Avast. But that may be due to exercising due diligence.


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2011)

Avast = low detection of spyware. misses most of the spyware & hence, need a antimalware to watch its back.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> Avast = low detection of spyware. misses most of the spyware & hence, need a antimalware to watch its back.



I think Spyware-SnD can fit the bill although haven't used it since ages.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

*@ Skud*.
What do you use? Only Avast or other antimalware?
and can i just use Avast as putting many antivirus/ anti malware would slow my comp down right?


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

In office Avast and no antimalware. In home Kaspersky AV, Emsisoft Antimalware plus Outpost Firewall. 

Use Avast and Spybot SnD for additional protection. Modern PCs won't have any trouble dealing with them.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

ok but what i was asking is .... will my pc be safe if i use only avast?
and also, where do these viruses come from usually. Usually from downloads right?


----------



## noob (May 26, 2011)

install MSE + SpyBot and forget about virus.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> ok but what i was asking is .... will my pc be safe if i use only avast?
> and also, where do these viruses come from usually. Usually from downloads right?




Not only from downloads, but from malicious websites, pen drives or rather any storage devices and anywhere from internet.

Install avast and Spybot SnD both. Installing antivirus is not a guarantee that your PC would be virus proof. If you feel some websites or links or files suspicious and even if your AV's realtime protection is not flagging it, STAY AWAY FROM THEM.

The most important thing for keeping your PC virus-free is your own alertness and never compromise with that.

Additionally, install WOT extension for your browser. That would save you a lot of headache.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

+1 for WOT.
first i thought it was a useless addon, but its very good, and you can see if a site is harmful or not just by the rating


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

WOT is indispensable for me. Another alternative is McAfee SiteAdvisor.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 26, 2011)

@OP

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138653-antivirus-guide-user-reviews.html


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Cool Comps said:
			
		

> ok but what i was asking is .... will my pc be safe if i use only avast?
> and also, where do these viruses come from usually. Usually from downloads right?


Nothing is safe with any AV. You have to keep an eye on your Computer. For example you installed Comodo firewall which is best IMO but you have to keep an eye on which programs you are allowing to access internet. If you allowed internet access to malicious software then its not the fault of Firewall its fault on your site its that simple. 
And yes +1 for WOT. It will automatically tells you that the site you are vising in good or bad so very useful for me.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2011)

The point is proved : Net Protector is not a good antivirus or security suite and it can be named as a malware instead and Op has got enough suggestions - the purpose of this thread is served 

We have thread here to discuss about other Av's and security suites :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138653-antivirus-guide-user-reviews.html


----------

